# Manhattan Competition? (NYC)



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been thinking about organizing a competition in Manhattan sometime in 2013 or 2014. The venue will most likely be Stuyvesant High School, the school I attend. I just wanted to see how many people are interested.

And yes, I know that competitions in the city can be quite expensive for me.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, Eric and I wanted to do this too. You and Eric need to ask the principal if we can use the school.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 23, 2012)

If there will be an NYC comp, all I have to do is take a train and either walk or get a taxi.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, a lot of people can just take public transportation to penn station, then the 2 or 3 train/taxi to chambers street


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 23, 2012)

OMG I WANT


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 23, 2012)

I wouldn't mind going


----------



## calebcole203 (Sep 23, 2012)

I would love to go!


----------



## HelpCube (Sep 23, 2012)

No way I wouldn't go.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't see any reason why I wouldn't be able to go.


----------



## Bob (Sep 23, 2012)

If you're looking to do something at Stuy, talk to Mr. Rubinstein first. He may be able to help you get something together.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bob said:


> If you're looking to do something at Stuy, talk to Mr. Rubinstein first. He may be able to help you get something together.



Alright, thanks Bob! Just to make sure it's the right teacher, its Gary Rubinstein right?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I could go if it's early-mid 2013.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> I could go if it's early-mid 2013.



Most likely, yes.


----------



## Bob (Sep 23, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Alright, thanks Bob! Just to make sure it's the right teacher, its Gary Rubinstein right?



That's the one. Tell him I said hi.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bob said:


> That's the one. Tell him I said hi.



You could delegate right? Of course it will in 2013 or 2014.


----------



## Bob (Sep 23, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> You could delegate right? Of course it will in 2013 or 2014.



I will probably be retired by then. Work out the details and then send an email to Tim and me. It would be highly advisable to do an unofficial competition first.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bob said:


> I will probably be retired by then. Work out the details and then send an email to Tim and me. *It would be highly advisable to do an unofficial competition first.*



Shoot, wasn't expecting that.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2012)

Bob said:


> I will probably be retired by then. Work out the details and then send an email to Tim and me. It would be highly advisable to do an unofficial competition first.



I feel like between Brandon, Eric, and I, we have enough experience at competitions to not have an unofficial one first.
It just seems like so much work to do an unofficial competition first, then have to do the exact same thing again.


----------



## Bob (Sep 23, 2012)

cityzach said:


> I feel like between Brandon, Eric, and I, we have enough experience at competitions to not have an unofficial one first.
> It just seems like so much work to do an unofficial competition first, then have to do the exact same thing again.



You each have a lot of competing experience, but none of you really help out at competitions. If you guys had been judging, scrambling, and helping out at the comps you come to, I'd be a lot more inclined to agree. But none of you have demonstrated that you have what it takes to organize and run your own competition.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 23, 2012)

Do you have specifics on what time of year you guys are considering? I have experience judging, scrambling and helping out and will come to assist if I know specifics ahead of time.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bob said:


> You each have a lot of competing experience, but none of you really help out at competitions. If you guys had been judging, scrambling, and helping out at the comps you come to, I'd be a lot more inclined to agree. But none of you have demonstrated that you have what it takes to organize and run your own competition.



We could try to do that at later competitions (e.g. Levittown, LSC)
I do judge a lot at a couple of comps I go to. And lol I volunteer to scramble on the registration site and I end up not scrambling.



a small kitten said:


> Do you have specifics on what time of year you guys are considering? I have experience judging, scrambling and helping out and will come to assist if I know specifics ahead of time.



No specifics now, this thread was just to see if people were interested.


----------



## TurtleCow (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes I would go to any competition in New York City


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> We could try to do that at later competitions (e.g. Levittown, LSC)



Yeah, I help out with judging a lot, and I would be willing to do this if it's okay.


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm sure people would be interested in an NYC competition. It's a great place and it's very accessible. It's probably been on everyone's mind for quite a while. 

I'm no delegate, but it seems pretty obvious that people would be interested if you could pull off getting a venue. If you could secure a venue and produce a list of available dates, people with organization experience may volunteer and perhaps tip the competition towards being official.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 23, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> I'm sure people would be interested in an NYC competition. It's a great place and it's very accessible. It's probably been on everyone's mind for quite a while.
> 
> I'm no delegate, but it seems pretty obvious that people would be interested if you could pull off getting a venue. If you could secure a venue and produce a list of available dates, people with organization experience may volunteer and perhaps tip the competition towards being official.



Yeah I emailed my school asking if the school's auditorium could be used.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Sep 23, 2012)

I would love to go if I can but my parents said it would have to be on a long weekend/school vacation. I don't want to sound selfish but I think a lot more people could go if its on a long weekend or vacation week.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2012)

cubingandjazz said:


> I would love to go if I can but my parents said it would have to be on a long weekend/school vacation. I don't want to sound selfish but I think a lot more people could go if its on a long weekend or vacation week.



Not exactly, if people live like ~2 hours away or less they will most likely come.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Sep 23, 2012)

ya i guess... sorry if i came off sounding rude


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 23, 2012)

If it's during the summer, I'd very likely come, and with some organizational experience too


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 23, 2012)

Depending when it is, I might be able to come if it's official.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2012)

Blake4512 said:


> Depending when it is, I might be able to come if it's official.



You'd come all the way from Michigan? 0_o


----------



## TheOptimus98 (Sep 26, 2012)

If you do that i would totally go. And by the way your lucky. i failed the sh-sat by 50 points last year. Oh well


----------



## cityzach (Sep 26, 2012)

TheOptimus98 said:


> And by the way your lucky. i failed the sh-sat by 50 points last year. Oh well



This^ haha
I didn't fail, but I didn't do well


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 26, 2012)

cityzach said:


> You'd come all the way from Michigan? 0_o



Yeah, probably, my family really wants to go to New York again. haha


----------



## CubeLord (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd go.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Sep 26, 2012)

NYC seems like a great place to hold a competition. I would go to one in NYC if I'm not doing something else.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 4, 2013)

An article about the unofficial competition we conducted:

http://stuyspectator.com/2013/04/01/stuyvesant-hosts-citywide-rubiks-cube-competition/


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 4, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> An article about the unofficial competition we conducted:
> 
> http://worldhistoryreview.org/spring-term-h2g/03_chapter-12/ch-12-sec-01_tang-and-sung-china/



That link doesn't look right.


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> That link doesn't look right.



Silly me. I changed it.

http://stuyspectator.com/2013/04/01/stuyvesant-hosts-citywide-rubiks-cube-competition/


----------



## Mikel (Apr 4, 2013)

brandbest1 said:


> Silly me. I changed it.
> 
> http://stuyspectator.com/2013/04/01/stuyvesant-hosts-citywide-rubiks-cube-competition/



Zach lost to a 17 second solve?


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Zach lost to a 17 second solve?



I'll leave this to Zach to answer.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 4, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Zach lost to a 17 second solve?



I messed up...
It was head to head, and I messed up cross. From there it was all down hill


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 7, 2015)

Is this yearly now ?


----------

